
Show HN: A websocket mesagepack api framework in JavaScript - useryMcUserface
https://www.npmjs.com/package/wma
======
useryMcUserface
This is a very amateurish attempt at making a decent reusable framework for
myself. Please comment or guide as you may.

Thank you!

